# pedigree..name ideas...please!



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,i have to think of pedigree names for four kittens,the mum's ped name is betty boop i thought that theme would be nice to carry on but there arnt many characters to go on so any thing else related to the theme would be great! we have 3 girlies and a boy.I dont have my own prefix either yet so it will be a gccf one. This is driving me mad lol...help.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

On no - no prefix - so you need 4 names for each cat!!!!!!! Eeek.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> On no - no prefix - so you need 4 names for each cat!!!!!!! Eeek.


Lol yep may have to change theme see how it goes. here are the babies


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

There are hundreds of cartoon characters so should be fairly easy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> There are hundreds of cartoon characters so should be fairly easy.


I was wanting the characters to be out of betty boop though and when i googled it could only see a pudgy-the dog and bimbo her boy friend.Unless anyone else knows any more.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This page may help - it aint easy researching Betty Boop!

Characters - BETTY BOOP Wiki

There is always the option of using other characters from the guy that actually produced BB ( Max Fleischer - Max Fleischer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Not much help I'm afraid, and the babies are adorable


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> This page may help - it aint easy researching Betty Boop!
> 
> Characters - BETTY BOOP Wiki
> 
> ...


ill take a look at that thankyou.x


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

girls: Betty, Boop, Tot, Totty
Boy: Toby


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> On no - no prefix - so you need 4 names for each cat!!!!!!! Eeek.


You're allowed hyphens so it's easy enough to pick a two word name with a space the first time, no space the second, hyphenate for the third choice and bung the hyphen in any old spot for the fourth as you'd have to be really unlucky not to get one of the first three.
eg
CUTE BABY
CUTEBABY
CUTE-BABY
CU-TEBABY


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Never thought of that - have my own prefix so never needed to - good idea


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Only learned it myself a short while ago when someone who used my stud wanted to memorialise mine with the whole litter. They used it four times with a hyphen. The GCCF computer then reads it as one word so it doesn't count as a repeat. The things you learn hey


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

You've got to love computers!!!

Sorry, no help with names at all, I'm basically rubbish at picking them. I'd do cartoons but can only think of Bam Bam.

:001_huh:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> You're allowed hyphens so it's easy enough to pick a two word name with a space the first time, no space the second, hyphenate for the third choice and bung the hyphen in any old spot for the fourth as you'd have to be really unlucky not to get one of the first three.
> eg
> CUTE BABY
> CUTEBABY
> ...


thanx for the idea..like this?
for the male,
* pudgy boop
* pudgy-boop
* pudgyboop
* pud-gyboop

girl 1,
* bitsy boop
* bitsy-boop
* bitsyboop
* bit-syboop

girl 2,
* baby boop
* baby-boop
* babyboop
* ba-byboop

girl 3,
* Queen boop
* Queen-boop
* Queenboop
* Qu-eenboop


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> You've got to love computers!!!
> 
> Sorry, no help with names at all, I'm basically rubbish at picking them. I'd do cartoons but can only think of Bam Bam.
> 
> :001_huh:


i think iv cracked it lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You've got it it seems!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> You've got it it seems!


lol thanx all :thumbup1:


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

spid said:


> Never thought of that - have my own prefix so never needed to - good idea


Why? all my kittens is called Babette´s ........(there own name).
Ex: Babette´s Poul, Babette´s Albert, Babette´s Mie, Babette´s Thea. Actually I have tried it with 100kittens now. I am not allowed to use the same name 2 times.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> lol thanx all :thumbup1:


What will they be called then?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Never thought of that - have my own prefix so never needed to - good idea





Babette said:


> Why? all my kittens is called Babette´s ........(there own name).
> Ex: Babette´s Poul, Babette´s Albert, Babette´s Mie, Babette´s Thea. Actually I have tried it with 100kittens now. I am not allowed to use the same name 2 times.


What do you mean? Why do I have my own prefix? Or why have I never needed to double or hyphenate names?

I have a prefix because a) I wanted one and b) if I didn't the GCCF would use the administrative prefix of the year - I wouldn't get a choice. I want my kittens to be easily traceable to me, not have to be looked up on a database. If I didn't have a prefix then each litter would have a different prefix depending on the year they were born and would be something like Adsleto (sorry if this is someones prefix) and then whatever I called it. So I'd have had Adsetlo Littlecatess (and then run out of letters) rather than Finesthour Littlecatess, for 2008 and Afleton (say) for the next litter the next year. Having my own prefix is just like calling them all Babette's something. I get to choose not the GCCF. Also without my own prefix I have to give 4 choices of name PER KITTEn - now you can hyphenate in different places etc but what if I don't want to? What if that name has been used already that year, the GCCF would reject it - this way I get what I want. Does that explain it?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Babette said:


> What will they be called then?


pudgy boop,bitsy boop,baby boop & queen boop i think


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

spid said:


> What do you mean? Why do I have my own prefix? Or why have I never needed to double or hyphenate names?
> 
> I have a prefix because a) I wanted one and b) if I didn't the GCCF would use the administrative prefix of the year - I wouldn't get a choice. I want my kittens to be easily traceable to me, not have to be looked up on a database. If I didn't have a prefix then each litter would have a different prefix depending on the year they were born and would be something like Adsleto (sorry if this is someones prefix) and then whatever I called it. So I'd have had Adsetlo Littlecatess (and then run out of letters) rather than Finesthour Littlecatess, for 2008 and Afleton (say) for the next litter the next year. Having my own prefix is just like calling them all Babette's something. I get to choose not the GCCF. Also without my own prefix I have to give 4 choices of name PER KITTEn - now you can hyphenate in different places etc but what if I don't want to? What if that name has been used already that year, the GCCF would reject it - this way I get what I want. Does that explain it?


Yes. Becourse I canot choose. Either you breed with a prefix and get pedegrees or you breed without anything and is not a proper respectable breeder. I get a pedegree for each kitten which I have to let follow the cat even when it is not sold for breeding.

When I start breeding I am allowed to have 1 litter without my prefix. All the kitten´s names must be only one word. Then I have to use my own prefix.

In Denmark I use to say that litters/cats without a prefix are (The cat is stray) has no owner.

I read that becourse you have a prefix you do not need to find each kitten a name. Perhaps I missunderstood you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Babette said:


> I read that becourse you have a prefix you do not need to find each kitten a name. Perhaps I missunderstood you.


Yes, you misunderstood me, sorry - what I meant was that as I have a prefix I don't need to find 4 names for EACH kitten and use an administrative prefix, I get to chose exactly what I want and know I can have it. I love having my own prefix then all my kittens are traceable to me - Finesthour is my prefix and I'm very proud of it! I was lucky I got my prefix before any of my kittens were born so they are *all* Finesthour cats.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> pudgy boop,bitsy boop,baby boop & queen boop i think


Love the first 3 but prefer bimbo boop to queen boop


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> Love the first 3 but prefer bimbo boop to queen boop


i did see that one just dint think it was girly enough though


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Either you breed with a prefix and get pedegrees or you breed without anything and is not a proper respectable breeder


It's a different registration system in the UK. It's the cat which is registered, not the breeder. Most breeders choose to register a prefix which they then use to register every kitten but it isn't a requirement. The GCCF use an admin prefix for those without their own which they change each year. If you don't have a prefix you have to give four possible names for each kitten because no name can be repeated under the same prefix.

A breeder who had used my stud thought it would be nice to have him/me memorialised in the name of the kittens so registered them as -
Her prefix my prefix-individual name. She couldn't have done this without the hyphen as she couldn't have repeated my prefix. I thought it was a lovely gesture and I learned something new


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

The breeder of the kittens is the one that uses the prefix in Fife in Denmark.

The prefix is my advertising. Whenever you meet a Babette´s ..... you know it has lived with me the first at least 12 month of it´s life.

In Sweden fx they also have breeding cats living in fostercare. You have the cat I breed with it. The kittens are mine with my prefix and afterwords the cat is your. In Denmark noone interfere in how many cats/breedingcats I have as they do in Sweden. The law says ? number of cats is allowed.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The breeder of the kittens is the one that uses the prefix in Fife in Denmark


Yes it's the breeder who registers kittens under their prefix here in the UK too but a breeder isn't required to have a prefix to register kittens as pedigrees.


----------

